# Blue Bellie Black Snake



## S. Punja (May 9, 2007)

my bro says he knows someone whom own blua bellie black snake i think he is talkin a load of ****


----------



## cyclamen (May 9, 2007)

umm. no there is a certain member on this site who keeps them. he also keeps quite a lot of vens. he has posted pics of his before. they are amazing looking snakes. very pretty


----------



## Chris89 (May 9, 2007)

I've never heard of a Blue Bellied Black Snake, I would love to see some pictures of them.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 9, 2007)

Here is a bbbs that i snapped at my mates place


----------



## militant_vixen (May 9, 2007)

WOW I never knew about them, their gorgeous.

I love the shine of the blue.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 9, 2007)

and this one


----------



## hornet (May 9, 2007)

dont know of many keepers but wouldnt suprise me if he did have one


----------



## S. Punja (May 9, 2007)

i thought the red belly looked nice mate that is beautiful ....... all the red bellys ive seen are goin white


----------



## serenaphoenix (May 9, 2007)

Stunning - are they just as dangerous? something about the red just makes you go - oh dear i'm going to be rather unwell - rather soon.


----------



## tan (May 9, 2007)

sssnakeman what is the sc. name?


----------



## nuthn2do (May 9, 2007)

Supposedly more venomous than a RBB, they're also known around here as a spotted black snake.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 9, 2007)

P guttatus tan
Deadly and more flighty than their redbellies cousins


----------



## S. Punja (May 9, 2007)

i think they are a part of the brown snake family or close to it


----------



## tan (May 9, 2007)

Thanks wanna go look em up and have a read, Ta


----------



## cris (May 9, 2007)

pseudechis guttatus they are black snakes


----------



## Scleropages (May 9, 2007)

Are there manny around for sale?


----------



## S. Punja (May 9, 2007)

oh joy lol look so beauitiful..... but there are so dangerous


----------



## S. Punja (May 9, 2007)

my bro (m. punja) knows someone whom has some


----------



## nuthn2do (May 9, 2007)

S. Punja said:


> oh joy lol look so beauitiful..... but there are so dangerous


Not so pretty when they get older, they get a dull lustre and random white spots. A bit of an ugly duck compared to the rbb


----------



## S. Punja (May 9, 2007)

haha sell them


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 9, 2007)

G'day S.punga,

As others have said, there is definitely such a thing as a Blue Bellied Black Snake. It's more common name is Spotted Black Snake. They are fairly common in captivity, but are rarely bred due to the difficulties many keepers had several years ago in offloading elapids to other keepers.

They are a variable species, as are most elapids. You get them in a wide range of colours, ranging from jet black with no pattern whatsoever, through to black specimens mostly dominated by grey, brown, pink or sometimes even red speckling.

Take care,

Jonno


----------



## Minty (May 9, 2007)

thats awsome, i didn't even know there was such thing!! someones probably already asked but are they venomous? 
(i just seen the pic n posted this)


----------



## Minty (May 9, 2007)

ok so i just read the rest... they are venomous... very cool!


----------



## Deano (May 9, 2007)

That is one beautiful snake, thanks for sharing mate…………….


----------



## garthy (May 9, 2007)

I have caught heaps up here in the Upper Hunter in the past, they are beautiful snakes when smaller but as nuthn2do states, not so flash after about 3ft. The largest p.guttatus I have caught though would only be about 4ft (1.2m) I haven't seen them reach anywhere near there red-bellied cousins.


----------



## garthy (May 9, 2007)

btw that should have read "their" not there. silly me


----------



## snakesrule (May 10, 2007)

*Blue Bellied Black*

Blue Bellied Blacks or Spotted Blacks (Pseudechis guttatus)
More venomous than Red bellied I have been told by a friend their bite is extremely painful due to the flesh destroying components of their venom which is common to black snakes.
I bred them last season but unfortunately I stuffed up & I got to the eggs to late.
Hopefully I will succeed this coming season.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (May 10, 2007)

The people I got my olive python off had one, and it was niceeee!!
Unsure how it was though as i didnt really see much of it, only seen it in the dark enclosure.


----------



## scam7278 (May 10, 2007)

they look fantastic in real life  i saw one not too long ago at another members house


----------



## -Peter (May 11, 2007)

I saw one at my house.


----------



## Herc (May 11, 2007)

Blue Bellies/Spotted Blacks come in a wide range of differing colour/patterns. the qld locale's are the best as I had an adult male that originated from western Qld that was actually mistaken by a number of top herpers as a inland taipan. I have also kept ones that are dull and plain. Beware, they are considered to be the most venomous of the black snake family, with extremely toxic venom... They have also fooled a number of keepers into a false security and suddenly explode in a violent attack. Im not saying they are all like this as my largest boy (that looked like the fiercey) was very calm even at feeding time. I found different locale specimens can tend to have different natures...


----------



## scam7278 (May 11, 2007)

-Peter said:


> I saw one at my house.



 hehehehe


----------



## mickousley (May 11, 2007)

I keept them for a couple of years they are a nice elapid and not to aggresive
there are quite a few around in captivity.


----------



## slither (May 11, 2007)

man those snakes are beautiful love em curumbin sanctuary has some too


----------



## carpetsnake (May 11, 2007)

my sister has one under her ***** house


----------



## carpetsnake (May 11, 2007)

it is wild it must like the smell of the septic lol


----------



## nuthn2do (May 11, 2007)

carpetsnake said:


> it is wild it must like the smell of the septic lol


Only ever had 2 snake calls to septic tanks and both have been BBB's. They were crap jobs


----------



## snakesrule (May 12, 2007)

*Blue Bellied Black*

male blue bellied


----------



## grimbeny (May 12, 2007)

Wow thats got to be the biggest blue bellied ive ever seen


----------



## cement (May 12, 2007)

Along the same lines, I know of the bluebelly and the red belly, but are there yellow bellied black as well? I am sure there is but never seen one any one know?


----------



## grimbeny (May 12, 2007)

Ive heard of them but never by someone who knows anything about herps.


----------



## snakesrule (May 12, 2007)

I hear of them quite often but the best explanation I can give you is mistaken identities of discoloured red bellied blacks, copperheads with their vast colour variations can also be misidentified and occasionally brown snakes (pseudonaja) can come in a black variation and their belly varies from cream to yellow & orange blotches.


----------



## Fuscus (May 12, 2007)

there is a yellow bellied black snake found in the hills behind the gold coast. I've seen them. Beautiful animal but it is actually a color morph of a gts.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 13, 2007)

lots of different snake species in oz can be black with a yellow belly, but there is no such snake as a yellow bellied black.


----------



## nuthn2do (May 13, 2007)

The oil's song "king of the mountain" has no doubt contributed to the myth of a YBB.


----------



## Zanejb (May 13, 2007)

the yellow bellied black as far as i know was a miss interpritation of a tiger snake morph. i think theres a tiger snake (dont ask me what one as i dont know much about elapids) thats black with a yellow belly but i dont know if its a wild type or if its a bred morph.


----------



## -Peter (May 13, 2007)

C'mon, who was it from WA ramming down my throat a year or two back about _Pseudechis butlerii_ being called a yellow bellied black snake? Who's word am i going to take Rob.


----------



## TrueBlue (May 13, 2007)

It dosnt matter what part of oz you live in as theres always talk of the fabled "yellow bellied black" in each part of oz they are different snakes infact you can get a number of different species in the same area that can be black with a yellow belly, but there is no such snake in australia as a yellow bellied black snake.


----------

